# Cost of renting stables and grazing Vs DIY livery



## CBFan (17 October 2010)

Just had a really bizzare phone call from a guy who's wife I approached a few months ago about renting their stables and grazing from them. Currently empty.  stables in what looks like about 1.5 - 2 acres max, although I haven't walked the property so can't be sure. it has a god sized barn which I believe in the past has been used as an indoor school and aparently water and I think electricity... guy asked me how much I was looking at paying and I said it really depeded what was on offer! hoping that it would prompt him to tell me. It didn't and in the end I had to tell him what I currently pay at DIY, which is quite cheap for the area (he'd spoken to hs neighbour who chrges £35 a month more than I pay) but as I pointed out to him, everything is included - stable, grazing, running water, fencing maintained, and I forgot to mention fields fertilized etc. I said I really couldn't put a figure on it until I'd been and had a propper look as much of the field is hidden by a thick hedge and I really can't see how much land there is from the road or indeed if it is suitable for me and my horse and my friend and hers...sugested we pop up sometime for a look and a chat and he ended the conversation saying he'd have a think and call me back. 

You would have thought that by HIM ringing ME he would have had an idea of what he was offering and how much he would want for it surely?? just found it a bit bizzare that he couldn't tell me any more tbh.. completely unhorsey though...

I was just wondering what the going rate for rented private stables and grazing is? And also are there any factors I can use to bargain with him?


----------



## abbieandfiona (17 October 2010)

If he is willing to do everything like pay for electricity water etc get rid of poo piles, muck heaps, fertilize and fix everything then he can demand a decent amount of money.

There are bargins to be had i pay £50 a month for nearly 10 acres with field shelter and 2 stables. My friend has got 3 stables plus loads of storage, school to use and 4.5 acres for £200 a month.


----------



## CBFan (17 October 2010)

abigail621 said:



			If he is willing to do everything like pay for electricity water etc get rid of poo piles, muck heaps, fertilize and fix everything then he can demand a decent amount of money.

QUOTE]

Yeah, thats the thing I really want to find out from him!!!... I really do appreciate (more than most) hw much land maintenance costs as My dad as a farmerand I am not wanting to fleece the guy but he doesn' even seem to know what he is offering me so It's hard to offer a price.

your figures have been a big help. basically if me andmy friend paid what we currently pay, he'd get £200 a month which I don't think is unreasonable if hes not doing anything for it (bar prviding water and electric) if he is going to replace fencing, fertilise fields etc then obviously he'd be entitled to demand more..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## WelshD (17 October 2010)

Hiya

I rent two looseboxes, a tack room (red brick built block) a wooden haystore and two paddocks which total three acres - this costs me £100 a month

No running water or electric though but I dont keep horses so this is not a massive problem to me

Edited to say its fenced but I have to pay for any fencing improvements/repairs and building and paddock maintenance too which I think is fair enough


----------



## CBFan (18 October 2010)

Thanks for that WelshD... gives me something to go on at least.


----------



## Hippona (18 October 2010)

I pay £40 pw for stables (block of 3), secure lock up- 2 acres of good grazing with post-rail fencing. 

Landowner will see to repairs etc but I manage grazing.


----------



## CBFan (18 October 2010)

interesting... £200 for a block of 4 stables but only about 2 acres of grazing isn't that unreasonable then... hmmmm

Just wondering whether it is worth it or not... also have concerns about keeping two horses on their own... might have to get a dinky one to keep them company...


----------



## Faro (18 October 2010)

Just to give you an idea...

Buckinghamshire (expensive).

I was paying £365/month for 2 stables, feed room, haystore, summerhouse (granary) & 7.5 acres grazing.  No school.  Water included.  Electric extra.

Moved from there last month (landowner wanted to redevelop) and am now paying £100 less per month (£265) for NO stables, 5.5 acres summer grazing, 30 acres winter grazing (all exclusive to me!!!!), mains water, no school but plenty (and I mean plenty) of space to school on grass.  20' container storage.  Electric available in farm buildings (means I don't pay for electric but can use it for lighting, kettle etc. etc.).  No buildings exclusive to me but have barns so vet, foot trimming etc. can be done under cover and plenty of hardstand for trot ups etc.  No charge for trailer storage either.

By the way, I kept 5 horses at the old place but had to have one pts in June, so only have 4 horses now at the new place.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (18 October 2010)

I pay £90 a month for two wooden stables + diddy tack room (although it's not secure enough to leave anything in it, only everyday junk and feed), plus a small hay barn, chicken house and run for my chooks, 1 acre of grazing, no electricity, no running water except a 800 gallon rain water tank which freezes in the dead of winter. The plus side is that I'm right on a bridle way!


----------

